# Odd problem involving radio and dash lights



## CaptConan (Dec 29, 2005)

I've had my 92 Sentra for 3 years now and have put up with never having dash lights. When I installed a radio shortly after purchase, me and my friends looked for burnt out bulbs or damaged wires in the dash. None were found. So the other day I become resolved to solve this problem. After reading this site I've determined that my dimmer switch is F'ed. So, by shorting out the black wire and the red/yellow wire in the dimmer socket, I saw the dash light for the first time ever. However, now my radio doesn't work. When the radio was installed, we could only get it to turn on if at least parking lights were swtiched on. I always thought it was cool to have the radio on without keys... anyways. So I went out and bought a potentiometer thinking that the dash lights and radio were sharing voltage somewhere and if I split it, they would both work. That was not the case, both require all the voltage or nothing. Thinking of a solution, I sought to run wires from the cigarette lighter in parallel with the wires from the dimmer socket so that both might work. Sure enough, the radio and dash lights turned on when I connected them in parallel. But here's the kicker. Now, when I turn on my headlights, the dash lights shut off. I mean, curses dude. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd pull the radio out, get the lights fixed then reinstall the radio but use power from the batter with an inline fuse.


----------



## KMG9185 (Dec 15, 2005)

i agree no sense of ****** riggin expecially if you want the thing to work right..


kevin


----------

